# The lengths other car makers will go...



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

This car commercial demonstrates the lengths that other car makers will go to sell an ICE car.






Or perhaps, finding new uses for them, when they are obsolete.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Topher said:


> This car commercial demonstrates the lengths that other car makers will go to sell an ICE car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one, Topher. Thought Kia was smarter than this... yet guess this the appeal to the Youuut (cf. My Cousin Vinny... )!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Topher said:


> This car commercial demonstrates the lengths that other car makers will go to sell an ICE car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desperation will set in soon


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe I'm too old, but I don't really "get" the message of this commercial... is it that the car is tough enough to withstand abuse? If so, I am old enough to remember this American Tourister luggage commercial from the early 1970s, which was much more effective in conveying its message about the durability of its products::


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

With all the button-mashing and door-slamming it looks like they're beating up the poor car. And I already forgot exactly what model car it was.

Speaking of that, back in college my Advertising professor (who used to be on the Ford marketing team) said of car ads:

"Car commercials are among the hardest to make memorable. I could replace any of these cars with another, and in 99% of these ads, it's still just a car. How do you stand out? The key to successful selling is to highlight a feature that no other car has or does as well as yours."


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow!!! I got to go buy one right now!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I like OK GO's Chevy commercial much better.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I like OK GO's Chevy commercial much better.


OK Go makes the best music videos IMHO!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Wait, is Kia including a violin with every car??


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

I wonder how many Kia test-drive cars will end up with roof dents, squeaky hinges and broken knobs because prospective customers will want to reproduce what they saw in the commercial to verify its accuracy?


----------

